# Hole saw vs. Step-bit



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

one good steel box and they are cooked, step bit always lasts (till it goes missing).


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Both, I mainly use unibits to make a 1/2" ko into a 3/4" or a 1". Other times it's usually a hole saw or a punch.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> How many of you use a hole saw rather than a unibit for 3/4" KO's? Any advantages to a hole saw? My apprentice lost my step bit on friday and I was taking a gander at the ideal TKO holesaw since all I use my step bit in that size for anyway is 3/4" knockouts.


Single hole? Unibit! Bunch of holes -Carbide cutter from greenlee.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

The Greenlee carbide cutters or the Ideal TKO set, they are AWESOME and well worth the money. Cut like butter!


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Can you buy the TKO's as singles or just a set? I have a knockout punch set and use it for everything above 3/4". The last time I used a hole saw for a knockout was when i was probably 12 or 13 and I had that thing screaming, you could hear it through the whole building.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> Can you buy the TKO's as singles or just a set?


Yeah Ideal sells singles, or you can just buy a 7/8 carbide saw from Fastenal or whatever.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

greenlee unibit. no substitutions


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

do yourself a favor and try out the Ideal carbide hole saws. You can definitely buy them individually and they are tons better than unibits. Although I'd buy the 1/2", 3/4", 1" kit because it comes with an extra pilot bit and spring. They have a kit that goes larger. And remember there's usually a reason when something costs more money. That reason is usually that it's better. :thumbsup:


----------

